# former swap and sell thread



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Slotcarman
ok so did ur suggestion revived old s/s listing only for it to be closed. Why ?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I was eliminated, dissapeared, vanished, knocked off, not even a sorry... ... RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Darn. Like I said... Too much pot stirring axed the one perk we had. Sorry guys.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I can clearly see where this is the membership's fault.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Glad I paid for a lifetime membership!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*s n s*

what is going on with swap n sell I have one axed to.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Bumping threads in the Swap forum will no longer bring them back to the top. This was suppose to be changed a month ago, but was overlooked. Thanks for letting us know this was happening.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

lmao!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Doh!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

This site has quickly gone from my Most favorite Slot Car Forum, to my Least favorite ! ...thanks to the powers in charge. Awesome - NOT !


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay. It took a bit of figuring out, but it can be done. You don't have to connect your Paypal account if you don't want to. You do have to sign in the first time with your email address. Once you've signed in, your email will be remembered. You don't have to list anything on Panjo, BUT, you do have to go to the joint software to make your trade/listing/etc.

Here's a simple run down:

1. Click Start new thread in the S&S forum.

2. Enter your email address. The purpose of entering it here is so should you sell through Panjo, they can send you an email if your item sells or if a potential buyer has a question. No email, no access. 
3. Type in your ad title. Swap/trade/for sale/rare black AFX Nomad with chassis.. whatever...
4. Set your price. For trades, this will be zero.
5. Set your shipping cost. Also zero for trades.
6. Type in the description of your listing. Describe what you have to offer. Wants, needs, etc. also go here.
7. For Panjo listings skip this. For HT ONLY LISTINGS, click the advanced options. It's immediately under the description box you just typed in. FOR HT ONLY, click share (and it should say post or share on HT only).
8. For Panjo listings click the box if you want the buyer to pay fees. For HT only skip.
9. For Panjo listings enter your paypal info for automated payments. Name and paypal email add'y. If you don't want the automated payment, click/highlight the "I want to collect on my own". No name and email add't required.

10. Click the submit button. 

It's not hard once you get the hang of it. The stupid advanced options were hiding in plain sight the first 2 times I played with it. Now, depending on your choices, you have either posted like you did before only on HT, or posted on Panjo with either payment option you chose. *If the email address things scares ya, make up a yahoo/gmail/aol add'y for this account.* Just remember if you do decide to start selling through Panjo, change the email add'y it's saved for you to the real one so buyers can get a hold of you..


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Also, I guess the "Store" concept is dead if we can't bump posts. My light ups will still be posted as auctions in S&S only when I can make them. I'll just need a fresh post for each item now.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*s n s*

that sucks cant bump up post any more.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

How about we trade for cash!:tongue:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

You can also go into your thread and click on edit, add delete stuff. You can also mark it sold/whatever in your regular email listing. The best thing is you just click to add your pics direct from your computer, no PB needed. I think I like it, just got to work with... I hate change myself, but sometimes...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

For you guys who have multiple items to list such as resin bodies (all the same model/color), here's the way to list multiple items. That same blue line under the description box where you can choose "Share" for HT only postings also has a Quantity option box where you can enter how many are for sale. 

If the shipping is higher for purchases of more than one I believe you can adjust it there also. I didn't go in depth with that part of the listing, but it does point you in the right direction. Another option is build the shipping cost into the price... Then you don't have to worry about it. Buy one or a hundred!! Free shipping!! :woohoo:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That brings up another question: What about multiple listings of different items. Panjo basically lets you list one item. Is it still one item per day or is ok to list multiple items per day? RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll run that by Hank. That rule obviously needs to change if we are forced to make a new post for each individual item. I think it would be in everyone's interest to limit new items to 2-3 a day so everyone has a little time on page one. Either that or we'll have to get used to paging through 2-3 pages of listings on a regular basis. This is one of those unforeseen circumstances since we lost bumping privileges.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

So what do u do when my old post was closed? How do I post in it.? The way I figure it is now I have to create a post and do pango to list anything. Why in [email protected]@$!#/'ll did powers that be do this crap. .. 
so I pay lifetime to get screwed out of what was the best forum on web. Ok so moving my sell stuff to facebook sell swap group its easier and no fees. 
See no advantages except for new owners trying to make more money. The heck with members is their thoughts . 

Ok done venting....


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You don't need to Panjo to list in S&S. You don't need to link to Paypal. Instructions are in post #11 of this thread. If you don't want to use your regular email to create your listing, make up a new email through Yahoo, aol, gmail, etc. You only need an email to start the process, and that is solely to let you know if your item sells or for a potential buyer to send you a message. 

There are no fees unless you want them. Fees are generated only if you want the convenience of automated payment, and you even have the choice of letting the buyer pay them, or you paying them. You can list your item on Panjo and complete the transaction yourself (chase the buyer for payment, negotiate how payment is to be made, etc and there is NO fee. 

The only time there is a fee is if you choose to let Panjo collect it for you. By doing so, the buyer has a choice of Paypal, or a credit card. It eliminates multiple buyers wanting the same item at the same time. Buyer commits and payment is collected in one move. One other advantage in letting them collect the payment is if you print out your own postage (like someone who sells on Ebay), you can print your postage right through Paypal, and you even get a small discount on the postage fees. This transaction has to be done completely through Panjo to work.

Again... Where your listing is visible and whether or not there are any fees are up to you. For HT only all you need to enter is an email address to get started. You had to enter more than that just to join HT!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

One other note regarding the S&S forum. Since Panjo only allows one listing per post, the one post per day limit is null and void. Don't be a hog though! Try to limit new posts to 2-3 a day so others have a chance to be on page 1.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Ughh this seems so messed up now.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It only seems bad until you try it. Like anything else "new" it'll take a minute to get accustomed to it. Like I said, don't put it down without at least giving it a shot. Make up a temporary email address if that bugs ya.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm not good with change myself, but I do like it. You don't have the auction part to the highest bidder, but I guess you could start out high price and go with the best offer... semi auction...
Best of all as Sltman said, your not waiting around for somebody to send you an offer, then taking 2 or 3 days to decide it they want to buy or not. No arguing about who sent an email first, people wanting to trade, waiting till they get paid, or asking the TM if they can buy it.
If you want to collect the money yourself, no fees...
Just my thoughts, as with anything, opinions will vary...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Panjo how to video*

Well I tried to make a how to video, but I've got a cold and it sounds like I have a clothespin on my nose... Just for jollies I scoped out vids on Youtube and found this one.






It's not set up exactly like ours, since this video is geared towards 1:1 car enthusiasts, but the basics are covered. We don't have "location" as an option. Everything else is about the same. Give it a try!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Well I posted some stuff up - no idea where it is all posted but I see it in the swap sell area, and I selected the option to collect my own payments, so now we'll see if anyone busts open their wallet - I need some cash for my nephew's wedding in TN in May.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

TN in may nice!


----------

